# Have to let them go. :(



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Well,
It looks like my two favorite boys are going to go to a new home. Snickers, my buckling, and his brother Doodles, a wether. Both were bottle babies. My first kids ever too.  They are my favorite and I don't want them to go but the must. They will be stayinng together and moving out of state. Snickers will be a breeding buck and Doodles will be his companion along with the family pet goat. I'm gonna miss them. But they are gonna go to a good home. Incase you didn't know Snicker is the one that I got him mom pregnant. I posted in goat manangement about it. It's called, when do you think Doll will Kid? Uploading pictures now. SO you all can see my little boys.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I haven't had a problem letting them go all year but these two. huh. Anyway. Here you can see them. The brown one is snickers. He is really young in all the pictures. I don't remember how young. BUt he liked to nibble hair. (Still does.lol)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It is so hard to let those bottle babies leave.

Hopefully they will keep in contact with you and let you know how they are doing. I know it really helps me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is hard to let go sometimes....I know....  :hug:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

You both nailed it. I do hope they keep in touch.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Well, They just left.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww, I'm sorry. :hug: At least they will be together!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The lady that took them agreed to keep me updated on them and to tell me when the first kids hit the ground.


----------

